# podcasts sur ipod non visible sur itunes



## lyhania (24 Mai 2008)

*Bonjour à tous ! *
*Voila mon problème. J'ai téléchargé des podcast sur mon ipod. Je veux maintenant les supprimer sauf qu'ils n'apparaissent pas sur Itunes mais seulement sur mon Ipod.  *

*Mes questions sont les suivantes :*
*1. Pourquoi les podcast n'apparaissent pas sur Itunes ?*
*2. Comment faire pour qu'ils apparaissent et les supprimer de l'ipod ?*

*Quand je clique sur l'onglet podcast de Itunes et que je coche sur 'synhroniser', Itunes me dit que dans ce cas, tous les podcast qui sont sur le Ipod seront remplacés par ceux qui sont sur le PC. *
*Au fait que signifie exactement synchroniser ?  *

*A ce jour je me suis désabonnée des podcast.*
*Merci d'avances de vos réponses.*


----------



## ambrine (1 Juin 2008)

Quel est ta version d'iTunes? Dans les préférences d'iTunes tu peux régler plein de paramètres sur les Podcasts et quand ton iPod est connecté, il y a encore d'autres paramètres spécifiques à la synchronisation; synchronisé signifie mettre à jour l'iPod avec les règles que tu auras choisis.


----------



## lyhania (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai la dernière version de itunes, 7.6 je crois. 
Je l'ai réinstallé mais le problème est toujours le même ! 
Ca m'embête parce que les podcasts prennent inutilement sur le podcast. 
Merci de ton aide.


----------



## ambrine (10 Juin 2008)

En effaçant des podcasts sur iTunes, il sont normalement effacés automatiquement. Dans ton cas je préconise une restauration complète de ton iPod. C'est très facile de restaurer l'ipod en entier, il suffit de cliquer le bouton "restaurer" dans l'onglet "résumé" de l'iPod connecté à iTunes.


----------

